# UFO sighting in Mission BC on You tube!



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey everyone,
For those into this, check it out, pretty amazing.
MASSIVE UFO EVENT OVER MISSION BC RAW FOOTAGE MARCH 27 2012 Video

Enjoy.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

pretty wild indeed


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Almost looks faked as they are using led lights reflecting off the window infront of the camera. Seems pretty convinient the camera drops down to miss the UFO taking off.
But I could be wrong?

Chris


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Doesn't look real at all


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure about the lights on the house but also not sure how to project lights like that.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

jkhcjris said:


> Almost looks faked as they are using led lights reflecting off the window infront of the camera. Seems pretty convinient the camera drops down to miss the UFO taking off.
> But I could be wrong?
> 
> Chris


 It can't be fake. It's on the internet!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> It can't be fake. It's on the internet!


lmao ...i'm with you Tom.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

beam me up Scotty!!! lets take care of these aliens arseholes... LOL!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure how they did it, but definitely a RGB led.


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

You know, I've seen a lot of ufo footage on the internet, all of which raise questions and seem quite legit. I've never seen anything that was able to make light spiral before, or pulse massive amounts of air. This? Seems far too simple for alien technology. Coming from across the universe with little more than red, green, and blue alternating lights? Sounds hoaxy to me.


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

lol why is this person whispering Id be freaking right the $#($% out!!!!!!!


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

As a side note, I would just like to say this:

Please don't be racist to aliens. Hollywood has blow up the idea of an alien invasion where they swarm all over and try to take out the world. I know that if I was to travel to another world, I'd want to go and explore and see what amazing things I've been missing out on. I'm sure they would want to do the same.

So until hostility is shown, I say keep the guns and military away.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

But taking ourselves as an example, we want space travel more for the resources and colonization because we aren't sustainable with our own planet and you have seen the effect of colonization on the native people in the past


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

It is a single led light, shined against a double glazed window at an angle so the camera catches the reflection. Thats it


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

I do not believe in that.


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

vicdiscus said:


> I do not believe in that.


Wait, I'm confused. You don't believe that the footage is real? Or you don't believe in aliens?


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

I looked at this thread because i have seen strange things darting around in the sky over Mission. One incident in particular that i witnessed while alone that i mentioned to a girlfriend of mine, she gave me the strangest look but then told that her husband had seen the same thing that night while on their deck.  We (him & i) were relived that this sighting was validated between us because it would be hard for anyone to believe otherwise. Thats my story.... and i'm sticking to it :lol:
Not anything like this video though


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, the domain has been APPARENTLY seized by the United States Department of Internet Security Terrorism Task Force and the European Allied Command Operations (that's a mouthful) .... wonder what's up with that? Doesn't look legit, the image is hosted on the site itself... maybe they were hacked? or is it some kind of publicity stunt/protest for all those wacky censorship laws trying to go through right now?

I wanted to see the video, too...


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> Wow, the domain has been APPARENTLY seized by the United States Department of Internet Security Terrorism Task Force and the European Allied Command Operations (that's a mouthful) .... wonder what's up with that? Doesn't look legit, the image is hosted on the site itself... maybe they were hacked? or is it some kind of publicity stunt/protest for all those wacky censorship laws trying to go through right now?
> 
> I wanted to see the video, too...


that's the same screen they put up when they seized atdhe.net as well (that was a site i used to stream hockey games off of)

ya i wanted to see that too... if anyone can find a link to another copy of this video can you put it up?


----------

